# Have you ever invested in the Australian stock market?



## Editor

Whether directly, or indirectly, have you ever invested money into the Australian stock market?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## dunan

YES...n decided to put all my funds into cash option....the market is very volatile n controlled now....


----------



## Editor

Hi Dunan

What areas of the stockmarket do you expect to rise and fall in the coming months? What is your view on the property sector?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## dunan

One that's not overly dependent on a strong Aus $...its still uncertain times now n would wait till after the election...


----------



## tigerstu

I inherited some shares a few years ago, spent a year just watching, reading and learning about the market. I now have a stock broker whom I meet and talk with sometimes. My wife and I discussed our options, we have maintained and increased our shareholdings, but we are in for the long haul and not trading frequently. Just take advice and plan our portfolio, buy/sell and then sit, wait and watch. We hope to just have the shares increase in value over a few years, more than it would sitting in the bank and then put this towards building our house in Tas in a few years.

My only advice if you are considering getting involved and buying shares... learn as much as you can about it before you do anything. Research your options, the market, companies and be prepared.


----------



## Editor

Hi Tigerstu

Some great advice there - even if you are taking professional financial advice (as you always should) it is useful to have at least a basic knowledge of what you are doing. I like your comments about long term investment and when you also take into account relatively low interest rates there is a lot of sense in what you say.

If you are looking to invest in the stock market you should always take professional advice.

Regards,


Mark


----------



## paul_dx

Hi Tigerstu, 
I invest in stock market as well and totally agree with your advices. The stock market is generally efficient so it is hard to make money the quick way like day trading. The stock price however depends on the company fundamentals like sales, profits, cash flow. And the company fundamentals depend on the country economic conditions. So all you have to make money in stock market is to invest in strong company. One more thing, only buy when the stock price of the strong company is not too expensive or in other words, it gives a wide "margin of safety". This is when the stock investment getting very interesting


----------



## Editor

Hi Paul_dx

There are many factors to take into account when investing in the stock market and I agree with your comments about day trading - very dangerous. Long term investment in strong companies is sound advice although you also need to take into account the local economy, worldwide economy and review your investment profile and individual investments on a regular basis.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Brisvegas

Hi Mark,

Share investments is the best decision I have made in my life. It has delivered stable capital growth over the years. For example, the CBA shares I took up at IPO provided me the down payment for my first home. 

The shares have plenty of advantages over properties. To name a few, franking credit, liquid, and easily spread out the CGT. Historically the share always provide higher return than property. As long as you invest in blue chips for long term.

Of course if you are looking for short term gains, that is a different story.


----------



## robboat

Everyone should have shares as part of their investment portfolio......

A simple way to express the balance is to have exposure in:

- Cash (term deposits are simple)
- Shares (use index funds to start with small amounts)
- Real Estate (buy an investment property to offset your personal income tax)

In Australia there is compulsory superannuation that is invested in the share market by the fund managers.

I think it is much better to learn and do this yourself, as other posters have pointed out.

It is quite easy and often less risk & better returns than superannuation......

See a great book by Noel Whittaker - "Making Money Made Simple"

Good luck


----------



## Carl Desacola

Hi All,

Noel Whittaker's books are definitely great reading for beginners.

For those who want to take their investment interest a notch or three in the stockmarket in particular, I would strongly recommend (among others):

* "Essays of Warren Buffett: Lessons for Corporate America"
* "The Intelligent Investor" by Benjamin Graham
* "The Little Book of Value Investing" by Christopher Browne

There are many others I would recommend but let's keep it to these for now.

By all means listen to professional advisers, but in my humble opinion, the ones you need to listen to the most are those rare individuals who have "been there and done that" and have succeeded spectacularly in their field.

Kind Regards,

*Carl Desacola*
Director | Registered Migration Agent (MARN 1461661)

*Winthrop Mason | Business Lawyers & Migration Agents*
*P* (07) 3303 0843 *F* (07) 3303 0842

Winthrop Mason Pty Ltd ACN 168 185 886
AMP Place, Level 19, 10 Eagle Street, Brisbane, Qld 4000

Individual liability limited by a scheme approved under Professional Standards Legislation


----------



## UOBKayHian

If any of you guys interested to invest in emerging Indonesia Stock Market, please contact me at franky.uobkayhian[at]yahoo.[com] (mail/ym) or whatsapp/text/call me at +62818-0857-9261

It will be my pleasure to be your best stock broker 

Kind Regards,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Franky Riyandi Rivan*
Equity Sales
*PT. UOB Kay Hian Securities*
Ruko Bandengan Megah, Jl. Bandengan Utara Kav.81 Blok A No. 1
Jakarta 14440 - Indonesia
*+62 818 0857 9261*


----------



## varundev

*Stockbroking Dealer*

Hello sir,

I read your all conversation on the Investment in Australian Stock market.

I would like to know that what is the scope of STOCKBROKING DEALER (ANZCO CODE 222213 ) In Australian stock market.

I have over 9 Years experience of stock market In INDIA. Long term investment is best way to earn handsome profit.

Thank you


----------

